
Concept Node.js application without controllers. Instead you can use Actions - kulakowka
https://github.com/kulakowka/express-actions
======
kulakowka
This is experiment.

I have created an application using an approach different from the MVC.

This is just another way to organize your applications. Without controllers.
Instead, I suggest using the Action (similar middleware from express.js)

For more information read the README in my repository
([https://github.com/kulakowka/express-
actions](https://github.com/kulakowka/express-actions))

I'll be grateful for your opinion.

